# Calais - What's it like now ?



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

I spoke to a truck driving mate yesterday who said the dunes, aka the Jungle had been bulldozed flat and now flooded with water, preventing any further campments. He normally goes a different route so didn't take too much notice. 


I just wondered if anyone had been through ? 


Ive been looking through youtube for videos but not much has been posted since they started the serious demolition a few weeks back.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I can only speak for my own experiences, the latest in early this month. The main beach aire was quiet and no problems anywhere with the "illegals": likewise nothing going on back in October. In fact I've not seen any of them, or those who looked likely to be them, I in several visits over the past year. That goes for the area around the tunnel entrance as well, can't comment on ferries as I don't use them.


----------



## mcpezza (Aug 16, 2008)

We passed the camp yesterday. There has been quite a change over the last few weeks, closest to the motorway has been cleared and there are lots more substantial huts and a few caravans closer to the white containers on the ridge.

Dunkerque looks more organised with new wooden huts set out in lines.

Mike


----------



## orridge (Apr 30, 2013)

We didn't see any activity in Calais over Easter, previously you would see some people around the different roundabouts near the tunnel but a lot of that land has been cleared also so nowhere to hide etc.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Any loiterers around Cité €urope?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## orridge (Apr 30, 2013)

None what so ever. The only person we saw was one guy at the motorway aire between Gravelines and the Port running from away from a lorry when the local police drove-in.


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

To finish my own thread, i came back on Sunday. All easy as it used to be , with a small number of Police dotted along the motorway.

There was a decent amount of debris on the road which suggests missiles have been thrown at some point.

But, i was relieved . 

I have some dash cam footage which i will put onto Dropbox once ive got my account sorted.


----------

